# Ground Blind tips



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

My girlfriend really wants to come hunting with me and after a couple months of putting it off i think im gonna take her out. I went out two days ago and set up my ground blind off a pretty well used trail in a little patch of underbrush so it looks pretty good and i soaked it with scent killer since its been hanging out in my garage for two years. Ive never really hunted out of a ground blind and i was just wondering if any of you out there had some tips for me on what to wear.. etc


----------



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

I like to where darker colors to match the inside of the blind. The more important thing to me is wind direction. No matter how good you are concealed visually, your scent will always give you away when set up wrong. ALWAYS, ALWAYS play the wind. I have had numerous deer pick me out becuase of scent.

My thoughts.


----------



## CrabClaw (Jul 28, 2008)

I asume you are using a ground blind with windows? If I was you I would wear normal camo as I have had best luck with it over wearing all black when using blinds with windows. If it is shoot through mesh then go with all black. I find when you are wearing all black you stick out more when the deer looks in and sees a black when the outside of the blind is camo.

This year was my dads first year everbowhungting. I took him out opening night in a original double bull blind with windows. he shot a 4 by 4 in velvet his first night ever bowhunting. When it came in he had to sit up as I took the bucket he was sitting on and moved it so he could get on his knees to draw. The key was he drew back and looked through his peep before he moved in place to shoot out of the window so the buck never saw him draw. Good luck and I hope you can convert her to hunt with you!! It will allow you to get out a whole lot more!! :lol:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Make damn sure you know where your arrow is going to exit the blind at. Just because your sight pin is clear of any obstructions (like a fricken hub rod), doesn't mean you arrow is. I learned that the hard way. uke:


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

hey guys thanks for the tips. Both of us ended up wearing a really dark camo and it seemed to work good. the wind was perfect and the deer had no clue we were there. Filled my extra doe tag and she got a pretty good kick out of it so thats good. She keeps saying she wants to come with tnight but i think two people in the lone wolf hang on is a little risky haha :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> Make damn sure you know where your arrow is going to exit the blind at. Just because your sight pin is clear of any obstructions (like a fricken hub rod), doesn't mean you arrow is. I learned that the hard way. uke:


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

team.mother.flockers said:


> hey guys thanks for the tips. Both of us ended up wearing a really dark camo and it seemed to work good. the wind was perfect and the deer had no clue we were there. Filled my extra doe tag and she got a pretty good kick out of it so thats good. She keeps saying she wants to come with tnight but i think two people in the lone wolf hang on is a little risky haha :lol:


Nahh you just have to Spider!

Hang one up above you! Pretty soon you will be able to talk her into running a camera for you, or grabbing a bow!

:beer:


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

And here I was thinking something totally diffrent.


----------

